# Recommendation for Base and Edging tunning Tool



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

It boils down to how much you want to spend. The SKS Multi-tool is a good tool to start with. Yes, it is not as precise as a dedicated base angle file guide and side edge angle file guide.

As your edges wear, the angles tend to increase, so you need to buy sets of file guides to cover the angles, which gets pricey.

If all you need to do is sharpen via polishing, then get some diamond stones.

A bastard file is used if you bent an edge and need to file it back down to shape, then you refine with diamond stones and get the final sharpening.


----------

